# The ultimate sink bridge by CZAR precision



## pkjames (Jan 14, 2015)

People of then associate MADE IN CHINA with cheap quality stuff. Being a Chinese Australian living in Sydney, I often feel this way and I normally try to avoid going to the dollar shop around the corner. That said, it would be utterly unfair to say that everything comes out from China is a lemon, since, well, the mighty iPhone is made in China as well  






Fact: this iphone case is made in china 

So, what if the same level of precision manufacturing process is applied to make a sinkbridge? Sounds interesting? Well, this is what K&S is bringing to you today. The ultimate sinkbridge by Czar Precision.


*Who is Czar?*
Czar is a good friend of mine who owns a precision manufacturing business in China, and he is the most crazy knifenut that I have met. While his main job is using CNC machines to mill all kinds of precise parts such as aluminum cell phone enclosure, his hobby is to make whatever knife related things he thinks it is not up to his standard. Back in 2013, a group of kitchen and outdoor sharpies on a chat group started the idea of designing their own sinkbridge because they are not satisfied with all the available product on the market at the time. Czar stepped up and agreed to develop "the One". 

corner of his business (full of CNC machining centers)





And, this is the prototype





The initial design was rather plain and looks unfinished, however after a few iterations, this is what is on offer now:





Close up





What is the fuss?
to sum up:

 Milled form solid 6061-T6 age hardened, high tensile strength aero grade aluminum alloy block, anodized with a super cool deep blue color. T6 grade aluminum alloy is basically the best you can get in its class, you don't normally see this used in household products. You can read more about the material here
 supported by two solid 304 stainless steel rod with 14mm diameter, providing the best stability in its class. Supports up to 430mm wide sink, and can hold a stone up to 390mm in length. 
 crazy "fit and finish", look at the photo, all the corners are either chamfered or rounded. 
 CNC milled parts providing very high level of manufacturing precision: less movement, more stability
 A rubber sheet is provided for the user to place them at various places to help protecting the stone
 K&S exclusive! 


I having been using one for more than a year now, and I have never felt any unwanted movement, this is truly the ultimate sinkbridge, a must have for any sharpening freak! 

The only problem: stability comes with weight! It weights about 2.5KG and the shipping weight is 3KG As a result, I can only offer this product without free shipping. DHL shipping to the Asia, US and West EU is US$60, other places please contact me for a quote 


And the sink bridge is available now!
http://www.knivesandstones.com/the-ultimate-sinkbridge-by-czar-precision/


----------



## Roger (Jan 14, 2015)

It does look really good. Nice job ! You got me wanting one.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 14, 2015)

Very nice, James!


----------



## ecchef (Jan 14, 2015)

This looks identical to the prototype Martell was toying with a while back. Same photo and everything.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Supremeness-A-Group-Buy?highlight=sink+bridge


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 14, 2015)

ecchef said:


> This looks identical to the prototype Martell was toying with a while back. Same photo and everything.
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Supremeness-A-Group-Buy?highlight=sink+bridge



Too bad only moderators can see that thread ...


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 14, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Too bad only moderators can see that thread ...


I actually went looking for that thread--I thought it looked similar, too. Now I can see why it was so difficult to find!
I've inquired about what shipping to the U.S. might be for multiple items, to see if some kind of group purchase might be feasible. 
I don't want to hijack this thread (though obviously I'm interested!). Once I get more info, I may start a new thread to discuss the options.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 14, 2015)

ecchef said:


> This looks identical to the prototype Martell was toying with a while back. Same photo and everything.
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Supremeness-A-Group-Buy?highlight=sink+bridge


I was wondering the same thing myself. Maybe Dave M. worked with them at the time, but the $$$ was going to be too much?



toddnmd said:


> I've inquired about what shipping to the U.S. might be for multiple items, to see if some kind of group purchase might be feasible.


I was thinking the same thing; that could be a good option for the US peeps.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 14, 2015)

ecchef said:


> This looks identical to the prototype Martell was toying with a while back. Same photo and everything.
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Supremeness-A-Group-Buy?highlight=sink+bridge





Pensacola Tiger said:


> Too bad only moderators can see that thread ...



I can't view the link either. Get an invalid thread error.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 14, 2015)

That was my first reaction as well. Can't confirm obviously as the thread is busted, but either way the sink bridge looks awesome. I also remember the price Dave was mentioning being super sky high for a sink bridge. Nothing was set in stone though.
So James, it looks like a great item. It's up to you to make it available _and_ affordable!


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 14, 2015)

Dave never got enough response for a group buy. Still very cool.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the response guy. Shipping is a huge huge problem and CZAR is really keen to push this to the market to at least get things going therefore such low low price. 

Shipping 5 to the US would cost US$30 each; 10 would be around $25 each, via DHL. It measures about 45cm x 12cm x 9cm. A group buy would be damn cool!


----------



## jimbob (Jan 14, 2015)

I was keen for these back when Dave was trying to set it up but recently got the Tojiro sink bridge, doh


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 14, 2015)

James said shipping would be $30 each if we can get five, a bit lower for ten. I'm guessing $10 for domestic shipping on top of that. 
Or potentially meet up in dc or Baltimore for local folks!
Who's interested?
FYI, I remember Dave's price being somewhat higher ...


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd be in for one.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 14, 2015)

Argh, all you guys said its cheap, and leads me to realize that I meant to list them at 169 usd instead of 169aud. Oh well, mistake is done, I will fix it once the initial batch is out. Doh!


----------



## rami_m (Jan 14, 2015)

Do they ship from China or Sydney?


----------



## pkjames (Jan 14, 2015)

rami_m said:


> Do they ship from China or Sydney?



Sydney for au buyers with 20 flat shipping au wide.

GB would come out form China.


----------



## rami_m (Jan 14, 2015)

pkjames said:


> Sydney for au buyers with 20 flat shipping au wide.
> 
> GB would come out form China.



Will pass by and pick one up next time I see you then.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 14, 2015)

I will be in Sydney next week , will stop by for one too


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone in the U.S. interested in a possible group buy to save some on the shipping costs? We're looking at a total of around $175. Please PM me with interest or questions. Thanks.


----------



## strumke (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd be interested, but I'm not 100% at the moment. If it looks like it's going to happen, I'll likely be in.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey folks, it looks like a U.S. group buy is very likely to happen! Please PM me if you want to get in!


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for putting the group but together Todd.


----------



## pkjames (Feb 8, 2015)

6 sinkbridges will be heading to the US today via DHL! Thanks Todd for organizing everything 

James


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 9, 2015)

Very cool! If I didn't already have my sharpening setups established at home and at work,I would have most definitely jumped on this!
Looking fwd to hear thoughts/input on this


----------



## Vesteroid (Feb 9, 2015)

Can you guys help out the slow people (me)? I have been watching this, and just for the life of me could not figure out what this does that the one I have doesnt, except cost 140 dollars more. I am in manufacturing so I understand the cost difference, what I dont understand is why the level of rigidity is needed?


----------



## pkjames (Feb 9, 2015)

Vesteroid said:


> Can you guys help out the slow people (me)? I have been watching this, and just for the life of me could not figure out what this does that the one I have doesnt, except cost 140 dollars more. I am in manufacturing so I understand the cost difference, what I dont understand is why the level of rigidity is needed?



when it was originally developed, the users were just not happy with their sink bridges being not rigid enough:they flex / move and are too short for a big sink. So this was designed to address these issues. In a extend, it's like chasing the extra bit of perfection like our knives, and it turned out great.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 9, 2015)

My use my sink bridge in a lexan tub. It won't fit in my sink. This one will, and I like the looks. I think James originally showed the to Dave but it never got done. It will replace a "custom" 2x4


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 12, 2015)

Package from James received; individual units shipped domestically! Will provide more detailed info to participants later by PM.


----------

